# For those who are curious.......



## ORACLE (Feb 7, 2006)

What's up bro's.  Yes it's me Oracle back in the flesh.  I know i left out without saying a word to anyone but i've had alot of things happen in the last few months.  The major one was my wife getting sick while she was in Iraq.   She came back early because she started having panic attacks, Post traumatic stress disorder compiled with seizures which she never had before.  

Then there were other things.......oh and just to let everyone know i *wasn't * doing an xbox scam.  That's just another chapter in someone else's life that seriously affected my own. But it also got someone here involved which i tried to clear it up with since it was not my intention to have them get the short end of the deal.  I wouldn't screw anyone over especially over a $100 xbox.  And especially since this person has been real good to me.  I apologize again Bro....you know who you are.

Other than that bro's...my wife is doing better she still has occassional seizures and we've since moved back to where her family is back in Texas.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 7, 2006)

glad to know the wife is doing better....welcome back bro


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks wolf.....this board really meant alot to me and when i read all the "where is oracle" posts it showed me how tight the guys on this board really are.  My wife just had another seizure this morning but where getting through it all.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 7, 2006)

Its good to see your OK. sorry to hear about your wife though.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 7, 2006)

it's cool bro...one day at a time.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back brother!  Glad to hear your a family once again.  Give your wifey some love and gratitude from all of us!


----------



## ben johnson (Feb 8, 2006)

hope your wife continues to get better, good to see u back bro....


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Welcome back brother!  Glad to hear your a family once again.  Give your wifey some love and gratitude from all of us!



i'll let her know...she knows how much i enjoyed being on this board and to know that you guys respect her for serving over there.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 8, 2006)

God Bless.  Welcome back brother.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

shucks....i love you guys


----------



## bph316 (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back and I hope your wife imporoves more everyday. I have great respect for the women and men that went over there for our country.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Welcome back and I hope your wife imporoves more everyday. I have great respect for the women and men that went over there for our country.



she's gonna get disability from the military but it's just something that we have to learn to live with.  it's good to be back here.  I can't wait to start another cycle.  It's been along time since i've seen a gym.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 8, 2006)

welcome back oracle. this place just wasnt the same while you were gone.  
hope thigs get better with your wife.  the 2 of you deserve better things happening to ya.  
hit me up with a pm when you get a chance. lots of things happened while you were gone that i want to fill ya in on


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

there's no place like home aunte M.....


----------



## kell11 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Welcome back Oracle[ya dawg]*

First off Im glad family is fine,I'll be praying for your wife.
Im glad she's home and on the mend so to speak.

As for you,you sorry bitch it's really good to see you back(my partner in jive)

Oracle,Im glad you're back and OK my brother.
It's been a slow show around here while you were gone.You were missed-
*A very warm welcome back O*

and welcome to Texas,land of kell.
although I know you'd rather be in Colorado...I would.

Oh and one last thing-get over to pins new site:
http://www.musclemaniax.com
I want you there too-


----------



## kell11 (Feb 8, 2006)

I knew when Wolfy passed you up on posts,you'd show up.


----------



## stealthmeister (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back Oracle. Been missin' your posts. Sorry to hear about your wife....at least she's improving by the sounds of things. Glad to hear she's also out of Iraq.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> I knew when Wolfy passed you up on posts,you'd show up.



Just gotta do more post whoring. lol


----------



## kell11 (Feb 8, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> Just gotta do more post whoring. lol


Well youre off to a good start-
Oracles speed posting,I wouldnt expect anything less


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Well youre off to a good start-
> Oracles speed posting,I wouldnt expect anything less



gotta be the best at what i can do....


----------



## kell11 (Feb 8, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> gotta be the best at what i can do....


Hey man,when you split my presence here cut in half.Ive also been busy with my residency.(O, I'm about to be a practicing physician in 10 mos.[finally])
Point is you cost me,Oh I dont know probably 1000 unposted responses....dikhed.
On with the game!


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

what happened to the store?  that was fun


----------



## kell11 (Feb 8, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> what happened to the store?  that was fun


that was nixed right after you left.I cant remember Anas reason.I know,we cant goof on each other like we did-or steal money or change title/usernames etc. It sucks that it's gone
Right before I came in to welcome you back,
I PM'd Pin to tell him to get a bank/store up on maniax..


----------



## tee (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back O! You were missed a lot here. My prayers and thanks go out to your wife.


----------



## KILLA (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back bro.


----------



## bigguns (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back O. You were definitely missed by the vets here, and many of the newbies who came on board have read your entertaining posts and wondered where you had disappeared to. 

Glad to hear that you haven't fallen off the planet and I wish you and your wife all the best during this difficult time.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> that was nixed right after you left.I cant remember Anas reason.I know,we cant goof on each other like we did-or steal money or change title/usernames etc. It sucks that it's gone
> Right before I came in to welcome you back,
> I PM'd Pin to tell him to get a bank/store up on maniax..



LOL i'm glad you told me....or i would have been missing again only because i would have been banned for doing some of the things we used to.  Thanks again to the VETS and the NEWBIES for the kind thoughts.  For the Newbies you'll learn alot from here i know i had.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 8, 2006)

welcome back O, hope your wife keeps on getting better bro...


----------



## welsh-beast84 (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome back Oracle!! you were missed alot


----------



## rebhchad (Feb 9, 2006)

hope your wife gets better.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks again to you all for the kind words


----------



## Andrew (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad you're back.  I don't think I knew you since I'm kinda new but I read several "Where's Oracle?" posts.  You're well respected around here.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 9, 2006)

Wanted to say something about your wife, Oracle, but all my words seem inadequate to the task  
Glad you and she are back home where you belong.  

LET THE GAMES BEGIN  

Nitrateman


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 9, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I'm glad you're back.  I don't think I knew you since I'm kinda new but I read several "Where's Oracle?" posts.  You're well respected around here.




Yeah, I didnt post anything for a long time and there were no "Where's Masta?" posts.  I'm pissed.  lol.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didnt post anything for a long time and there were no "Where's Masta?" posts.  I'm pissed.  lol.



It's good to be back guys......don't worry i had my own collection of hand written posts on yellow stickys saying were's masta, or where's tee, or (fill in name here)


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 9, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> It's good to be back guys......don't worry i had my own collection of hand written posts on yellow stickys saying were's masta, or where's tee, or (fill in name here)



lol, thx O.


----------



## tee (Feb 9, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didnt post anything for a long time and there were no "Where's Masta?" posts.  I'm pissed.  lol.


Hell, nobody missed me either when I was in Mexico. Not one thread  lol


----------



## kell11 (Feb 9, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> Hell, nobody missed me either when I was in Mexico. Not one thread  lol


I noticed your absence,but then again you told us you were going dingaling.
didn't you?if ya didnt Im thinking of someone else going to mexico and I'M the dingaling.
Tee,we couldn't do without you,truly........better now?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> I noticed your absence,but then again you told us you were going dingaling.
> didn't you?if ya didnt Im thinking of someone else going to mexico and I'M the dingaling.
> Tee,we couldn't do without you,truly........better now?



yeah let's change this thread to...Where did Tee go a few months ago?


----------



## kell11 (Feb 9, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> yeah let's change this thread to...Where did Tee go a few months ago?


I wish we post audible laughter attachments because Oracle,you a funny muddafugga


----------



## bph316 (Feb 9, 2006)

Masta Im new here but had been wondering where you were.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 9, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Masta Im new here but had been wondering where you were.


wondering where your gallbladder is?Don't,it's been sold to ALPO-.50cents


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Masta Im new here but had been wondering where you were.



HEY this is my F*****g thread (pretend kell is holding me back at this point) jus kidding to the new guy.    Masta you left somewhere?


----------



## bph316 (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry Oracle if it matters I wondered where you were too.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Sorry Oracle if it matters I wondered where you were too.



I'm trying to hold back my tears............of laughter please bro don't take me seriously at times.  The posts i've made don't give me "Seniority" to the Newbies.  Hell some might just know more than me.   :sniper: shoot back with some kind of rhetorical funny bullcrap like kell does.  lol


----------



## kell11 (Feb 9, 2006)

shit Oracle,weve all got woodys and our nipples are hard...Can I borrow some of your kryptonite? ya stank superwhoreman.............bullseye :sniper: 



...you better come to _MY_ funeral.bitch


----------



## bph316 (Feb 9, 2006)

No worries I was just being a smartass anyway. You would of thought they would have given me my gallbladder or at least the stones as a souvenier. All I got was a lovely scar. Im telling everyone it was a shark attack.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 9, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> No worries I was just being a smartass anyway. You would of thought they would have given me my gallbladder or at least the stones as a souvenier. All I got was a lovely scar. Im telling everyone it was a shark attack.


Knife fight in Detroit.Had to kill two guys


----------



## bph316 (Feb 9, 2006)

Knife fight in Detroit while I was at the superbowl. Thats why Seattle lost they werent able to get me in the game.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Knife fight in Detroit.Had to kill two guys



et tu brute'.  de shark attack? such inhumane thoughts.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 9, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> et tu brute'.  de shark attack? such inhumane thoughts.


Brutus was a homo in love with Caesar.(?)Oracle you're fag arent you?(not that there's anything wrong with that)
I mean didn't you share that with us before you had to split.


..OK,I take it back.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Brutus was a homo in love with Caesar.(?)Oracle you're fag arent you?(not that there's anything wrong with that)
> I mean didn't you share that with us before you had to split.
> 
> 
> ..OK,I take it back.



You would be thinking of my "split"   nasty old geezer


----------



## kell11 (Feb 10, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> You would be thinking of my "split"   nasty old geezer


YES,THAT WAS IT! you're a split-tail, not a fayg.
All hail the hermaphrodite "O",_YOU_ are awesome my bro'girl.
You see youngons,Oracles dick fell off before he learned about proper PCT.
Learn.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 10, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> You're well respected around here.




Was.


He lost it by being gone so long. 



He has to earn it back now.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 10, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Masta Im new here but had been wondering where you were.



ha, thanks, atleast someone was wondering about me.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 10, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> HEY this is my F*****g thread (pretend kell is holding me back at this point) jus kidding to the new guy.    Masta you left somewhere?



Ya, I dropped everything I was doing and started wandering all over the country yelling "Oracle, where are you?  Kell misses you and wants you to come back and snuggle with him."  No, I really didn't go anywhere.  Just been really busy.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 10, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> ha, thanks, atleast someone was wondering about me.


Welcome to the board newbie.





Oh, have you been here a while?


----------



## kell11 (Feb 10, 2006)

MaSTa BaTer said:
			
		

> ha, thanks, atleast someone was wondering about me.



well,of couse we were?



..you were gone?when?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 10, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, thanks DR.  Everyone's a comedian nowadays


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Was.
> 
> 
> He lost it by being gone so long.
> ...



Ouch tough crowd......at least some people still love me.  At least for my other contributions to the laughter dept.


----------



## Parker123 (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome back stranger. Hope your wife is not drinking any aspartame products with those seizures because they will intensify the problem. (NO ASPARTAME PERIOD!)


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2006)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Welcome back stranger. Hope your wife is not drinking any aspartame products with those seizures because they will intensify the problem. (NO ASPARTAME PERIOD!)



What the heck is aspartame i'm gonna have to google that.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 10, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> What the heck is aspartame i'm gonna have to google that.




Artificial sweetener ie sugar twin, diet cola etc.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> Artificial sweetener ie sugar twin, diet cola etc.



oh ... hmmm.....interesting.  She doesn't do artificial which is a good thing.  but that's real good to know.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 13, 2006)

DR  I have been around a couple of months. Just starting to post more. Especially since I see everyone is about as much as a smartass as me.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 13, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> DR  I have been around a couple of months. Just starting to post more. Especially since I see everyone is about as much as a smartass as me.


We really are lots of fun.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 14, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> Ouch tough crowd......



You don't know from tough crowd.
My cousin Maurie, tried a comeback.  Went into his tallent agent, Mr. Lefkowitz, and said I've been thinking of this big new comeback routine.  You see, I walk on stage start tapdancing to melancholy baby, then I drop my trousers, exposing my steroid enhanced bulbous balls that dangle to two feet above the ground.  Sometimes, if its cold enough I can clang out the men's chorus from Beethoven's Ninth on them.  But not this night, this wonderful comeback night when everyone will be wanting a piece of me again.  No, Mr. Lefkowitz, on that night I invite all of my old buddies who will be seated in the front row, to come up on stage, put on baseball cleats and stomp on my bulbous pendulous balls, while I scream in agony "WHY DID I EVER LEAVE IN THE FIRST PLACE."
"Jesus Christ," exclaimed the sweating Mr. Lefkowitz, "what do you call such an act?"
"Oraculus Agonistes"  Maurie said hopefully.
"It'll never fly," responded Lefkowitz " You gotta have some big breasted woman in the act, getting shtupped by her pet labrador while her son and daughter 69 in a pile of shit left by their father who is farting Dixie in the key of E flat major, like in the Aristocrats.  Now that's an act."

Nitrateman

just saw the documentary The ARistocrats...a great laugh


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 18, 2006)

lol  Welcome back O!!!  Big goofy bastard!!!  How are you doing with that xbox scam that you were telling me about?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 19, 2006)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> lol  Welcome back O!!!  Big goofy bastard!!!  How are you doing with that xbox scam that you were telling me about?



Hmm....Ok here's in all seriousness ********.  For one I didn't have a xbox scam.  Two...i don't know or talk to you enough to even consider telling you any of my private buisness.  AND THREE ********** STOP TRYING TO RUN MY GOOD NAME IN THE GROUND YOU DON'T KNOW ME LIKE THAT.








Language ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 19, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> Hmm....Ok here's in all seriousness ********.  For one I didn't have a xbox scam.  Two...i don't know or talk to you enough to even consider telling you any of my private buisness.  AND THREE ********** STOP TRYING TO RUN MY GOOD NAME IN THE GROUND YOU DON'T KNOW ME LIKE THAT.



whoa


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 19, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Nice Verbage...we'll have to bump this for him when his ban is lifted...right now, heaintdaman



It was a joke.....but I see how it is.  And Kell.......nevermind.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 19, 2006)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> It was a joke.....but I see how it is.  And Kell.......nevermind.



Telling people outloud that someone is doing something illegal and wrong to others isn't a joke.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok folks. Let's not let this get out of hand. It looks like it was intended as a joke.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 19, 2006)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> It was a joke.....but I see how it is.  And Kell.......nevermind.--



I know.My apologies Imdaman,--I have readjusted my tampon _and_ attitude.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 19, 2006)

It was a joke and maybe I shoulda put a little smiley or something after the post.  I thought you would know bro.   I realize you are under alot of stress and I'll try to keep the joking down - if it helps.  I know you're a good guy and you can be certain that no one here really thinks you're involved in any type of scam - especially not some lame-ass xbox bullshit.  I don't remember who brought that shit up but I never believed it for a second.   Looking back at my post, I can see how it may have been taken the wrong way.  My intentions were only to pick at ya a little, like friends do, upon your return to the board.  For whatever its worth, I'm glad you're back.  Please take the hostile comments, if you have them, to pm.  Nobody wants that in the open forums.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 19, 2006)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> It was a joke and maybe I shoulda put a little smiley or something after the post.  I thought you would know bro.   I realize you are under alot of stress and I'll try to keep the joking down - if it helps.  I know you're a good guy and you can be certain that no one here really thinks you're involved in any type of scam - especially not some lame-ass xbox bullshit.  I don't remember who brought that shit up but I never believed it for a second.   Looking back at my post, I can see how it may have been taken the wrong way.  My intentions were only to pick at ya a little, like friends do, upon your return to the board.  For whatever its worth, I'm glad you're back.  Please take the hostile comments, if you have them, to pm.  Nobody wants that in the open forums.




I realize you're speaking to O above, but please allow me to say:
I read it as a humorous post...I was just a prick.No excuses.And again my apologies to you Imdaman.Ive seen those same replies when someone is banned and always hated them-usually because it was from a "subordinate"-But it's all the same,no matter who.I cant believe I posted that,especially to you.
I was outta my head last night from overworked sleep deprivation and anger.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 20, 2006)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> It was a joke and maybe I shoulda put a little smiley or something after the post.  I thought you would know bro.   I realize you are under alot of stress and I'll try to keep the joking down - if it helps.  I know you're a good guy and you can be certain that no one here really thinks you're involved in any type of scam - especially not some lame-ass xbox bullshit.  I don't remember who brought that shit up but I never believed it for a second.   Looking back at my post, I can see how it may have been taken the wrong way.  My intentions were only to pick at ya a little, like friends do, upon your return to the board.  For whatever its worth, I'm glad you're back.  Please take the hostile comments, if you have them, to pm.  Nobody wants that in the open forums.



It's cool....i just know that people other than you can take some things to heart and not think twice about things.  So when they read your comment they weren't going to search on other threads to see what else was said.  They were just going to go by what was said at that point in time.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2006)

Great. Let's all kiss and make up, so we can move on.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry DR i do believe your the only one that rolls like that


----------



## thunderterd (Feb 25, 2006)

Damn,  I am pretty late on this thread, but I haven't been around in a couple weeks.  

Welcome back bro, the board wasn't the same with out you.


----------

